# elite dangarous help i have know idea wtf to do or how 2 play



## giglewigle (Aug 27, 2017)

just got it on ps4 this game is con fusing idk how 2 play and or if im even playin it corectly


----------



## giglewigle (Aug 29, 2017)

please help


----------



## Observe & Report (Aug 29, 2017)

Maybe you should try something more age appropriate like Lego City or Minecraft.


----------



## giglewigle (Aug 29, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> Maybe you should try something more age appropriate like Lego City or Minecraft.


lol im 26 i used to be beast at games i dont play that mutch tho maybe i should just keep doing the totorials untill i get it


----------



## redivider (Aug 31, 2017)

This game is an RPG - so remember this is not suited for people who like Call Of Duty or that shitty Tom Clancy Airplane game - HAWX or something of the sort.... that type of heavy adventure lineal gameplay is not at all what Elite Dangerous is about..... you will not have a lineal mission progression.... 

the milestones you reach involve buying different ships, arming them with all sorts of accesories, and exploring the different star systems.....

I played it for hours on end in my 'pre-father days' - especially in the winter where it's fucking cold and my normal warm weather hobbies of fishing, biking and outdoor sports were not exactly at the top of my list... now I have a kid and it's impossible to find time....

Also - it is not enjoyable with a 'gamepad' control scheme. It is really worth it to invest in a joystick for this and other 'cockpit flight' games... you have to set it up with a 'zero value' throttle around 3/4 of the way back - because this game uses reverse thrust and you will need it..... joysticks are cheap now. I love my Saitek ST290 - 19.99 at Walmart - but it is now discontinued... so you need to find something similar.... make sure it has 'Yaw' control because you will use that to.....that is where you 'twist' the joystick to move the nose left or right.... that's useful flying into stations.... 

Once you have the joystick, they usually have a smaller joystick in the middle for 'view finder' this controls which way you are looking towards.... Then you have the keyboard to control communications and 'landing gear' and other interface items....

in terms of gameplay there is not too much to understand. you fly around, collect money doing different activities, and you explore....

Missions are posted at the different stations - 

so if you want to become a miner - look for missions that involve delivering certain quantities of certain minerals... 

if you want to become a bounty hunter - you pick missions where you have to hunt down criminals, 

if you want to be a trucker/transporter - pick up missions where you transport things....

if you want to trade - find stations that will buy different ores for a lot of money, then find stations that sell that shit for cheap and make deals.... this involves transporting too...

then there are NPCs that will attack you randomly, sometimes they will intercept you when you are fast travelling to shoot you down and take all your loot.... 

it just depends what type of character you want to build in-game and what you want to do.... i used to play it when it was still in beta or something - I hardly ever saw other real players... only NPCs.... and the one time I did see other players they were not interested in conversing.... so it's not a social game... 


It also has all the 'Sec' things you would expect - so in High Sec areas you can't fight or else some robots will shoot you down and/or put a high bounty on your head....

Low sec areas you still get a low bounty for shooting somebody down but no robots will attack you... that type of thing....


----------



## redivider (Sep 15, 2017)

you still play? I might pick this game back up.... just curious....


----------



## giglewigle (Sep 15, 2017)

redivider said:


> you still play? I might pick this game back up.... just curious....


no really but for lack of bettsr words i cant figure out how to enjoy this game lol


----------



## giglewigle (Sep 15, 2017)

redivider said:


> you still play? I might pick this game back up.... just curious....


no really but for lack of bettsr words i cant figure out how to enjoy this game lol


----------



## draxhemp (Sep 24, 2017)

OOOO there you go your trying to enjoy it. games like ED and EVE online are for people who just wanna keep busy. there are a few moments of happiness the rest it's a freaking job.


----------



## BuzzyGuzzy (Sep 29, 2017)

maybe there's a tutorial on Youtube that can help you. I'm not familiar with this game dude.


----------



## aus.jak (Dec 7, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> Maybe you should try something more age appropriate like Lego City or Minecraft.


hahaha to fucken funny


----------



## giglewigle (Dec 7, 2017)

aus.jak said:


> hahaha to fucken funny


i dident think so its like he knows mum doesent let me play those games anymore lol


----------



## aus.jak (Dec 7, 2017)

you sorta set your self up for that lol


----------



## aus.jak (Dec 7, 2017)

go have a look at a quote big lou posted in games you like to play when your high .i was on the floor crying an laughing at the same time .made my day actually


----------



## giglewigle (Dec 7, 2017)

aus.jak said:


> you sorta set your self up for that lol


lol i love this site for that its allways when u least expect it to lol


----------



## giglewigle (Dec 7, 2017)

aus.jak said:


> go have a look at a quote big lou posted in games you like to play when your high .i was on the floor crying an laughing at the same time .made my day actually


u gotta link or is it easy to find


----------



## aus.jak (Dec 7, 2017)

its easy to find its in the games forum or just look at my recent posts on my profile i dont know how to do that link thing computer illiterate


----------



## aus.jak (Dec 7, 2017)

the title is :games you like to play high:


----------



## aus.jak (Dec 7, 2017)

its on page 2 youv gotta read it .i just red it again and started laugh crying again


----------

